# My wife has been wanting a new kitchen



## bowgy

My wife has been taking care of her mother for a few days. Do you think I dare do this?

She said she wanted a new kitchen.


----------



## BPturkeys

I once boldly replaced our pretty white comforter with a nice camo patterned one while the wife was out shopping a few years back. As a result, I am going to say no, you won't be able to pull this obivous upgrade off. I like your thinking though.


----------



## Kingfisher

the turtle only makes progress when he sticks his head out.
on the other hand, he only gets his head cut off when its out.
goforit.


----------



## TPrawitt91

I mean what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Dunkem

I double dog dare ya


----------



## callofthewild

Dunkem said:


> I double dog dare ya


i triple dog dare you. and while you are at it stick your tongue to the lamp post.

she can't hate what she can't see.


----------



## Al Hansen

Just remember "Happy Wife, Happy Life".


----------



## bowgy

Al Hansen said:


> Just remember "Happy Wife, Happy Life".


Crap, after being married for 40 some odd years....... now you tell me


----------



## lanny

don't angry your wife)


----------



## wyogoob

*lanny, my favorite Ukrainian*



lanny said:


> don't angry your wife)


Did lanny get banned for his punctuation?

.


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> My wife has been taking care of her mother for a few days. Do you think I dare do this?
> 
> She said she wanted a new kitchen.


That would only be fair with me. I had to endure the Early American stuff in the 70s.

.


----------

